# Shostakovich?



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

A very famous music. I thought it was the second waltz of Shostakovich. But actually it isn't. Who is the composer? What's the name of the piece?

[Removed attachment at request of member]


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably from one of the ballets.


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you be more precise


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Prokofiev?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Prokofiev what?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Neither. It's the waltz from Khachaturian's _Masquerade Suite _.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Neither. It's the waltz from Khachaturian's _Masquerade Suite _.


Way to go, Rondo!


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's called waltz in the suite.Rondo you are really a teriffic adept. well i was not very far with shostakovich


----------

